# Facebook Nightmare



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8ampc_facebook-nightmare_fun


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

LMFAO, thats so funny!


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, they're some pretty harsh guys! good trick though haha


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

oh dear!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

badmiral said:


> wow, they're some pretty harsh guys! good trick though haha


If only you knew who it was ey! Hahaha


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

This reminds me of a story I read on Joe Rogan's message board.

A kid pretended to be a girl and got at least 31 dudes to send him pictures of their junk. He then blackmailed them saying he was going to release their pictures and embarrass them if they didn't suck his dick.

7 boys bought it.

I say he wins, but on CNN they were making it seem like the kid was ****ing Charles Manson.

We're raising a nation of pussies. Pussies so afraid someone will see a photo of their dick that they're willing to suck another man's just to try to cover it up.

For shame, America. For shame.

Here's the news article:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10157626-2.html

Report: Teen blackmailed classmates via Facebook

Posted by Caroline McCarthy

In one of the more sordid accounts of online predation we've read recently, the Associated Press reported on Thursday that a Wisconsin teen used a fake Facebook profile to blackmail his classmates into giving sexual favors.

Eighteen-year-old high school student Anthony Stancl is accused of creating a Facebook profile belonging to a nonexistent teenage girl and then, between approximately the spring of 2007 and November of 2008, using it to convince more than 30 of his male classmates to send in nude photos or videos of themselves.

Stancl then told many of them that unless they engaged in some sort of sexual activity with him, he would put the photos or videos on the Internet. At least seven of them have said they were coerced into sex acts, which Stancl allegedly documented with a cell phone camera.

There were about 300 photos of underage males, some of which were as young as 15, on Stancl's computer, police in the teen's hometown of New Berlin, Wisc., told the AP. Stancl had originally come under police scrutiny in November, after he issued a bomb threat that temporarily closed New Berlin High School.

The emergence of the case comes at a time when social-networking safety is back in the spotlight. After a subpoena from the Connecticut attorney general, the News Corp.-owned networking site MySpace handed over the names of 90,000 registered sex offenders that had profiles on the site, and pressure mounted for Facebook to do something similar.

What's important to keep in mind, lest this incident set off more hysteria about the dangers of teens and Facebook profiles, is that this sort of activity could have happened over an instant-message client, another social network, or an online message board.

It's true, however, that the Internet can cloak a criminal in anonymity or a fabricated identity--in one particularly tragic case, a woman posed as a teenage boy on MySpace and allegedly harassed a 13-year-old girl to the point of suicide.

A recent report from the Internet Safety Technical Task Force concluded that threats to minors online are more complicated than the stereotype of a lone adult seeking out vulnerable teens: in the case of Anthony Stancl, for example, the sexual predator was one of the victims' own high-school classmates.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha.

As much as I hate the scousers, you gotta love the scousers!


----------



## Andy_D_93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sitting here laughing to myself. Who the hell: 1). Falls in love over Facebook?? 2). Arranges to meet a girl met on the WWW 10 hours away from home? and 3). Sends video of him with a dildo in their mouth to somebody they have never spoke to (if at all)!? x)


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Andy_D_93 said:


> I'm sitting here laughing to myself. Who the hell: 1). Falls in love over Facebook?? 2). Arranges to meet a girl met on the WWW 10 hours away from home? and 3). Sends video of him with a dildo in their mouth to somebody they have never spoke to (if at all)!? x)


All but one friend back home were met through or because of the iternet (RIP mIRC). I first got a modem in 1998 and I have to say my closest friend and overall night out group were met through people I used to talk to on IRC (and then I met their friends who ebcame my friends, etc, but with internet being the base). When I go home, my gang is the gang I talked to online 10 years ago (wow 10 years, makes me feel an old fart)

I also have to say I have met two of past -um- relationships online. Silly eh?

One of them a struggling London musician who randomly added me on MySpace in 2005 (the way he'd done with several other people), we started talking, we turned out to have the same background (he's english born but portuguese parents and he's fluent in portuguese), we got together a few times as I went to his gigs (I'm not usually a fan of live music but some people are just great live performers), very recently he got a record deal with EMI and it's funny how looking back I can say I was there when nobody knew who he was. ha!

I think there's an awful misconcept, and quite the stigma, about meeting people online. It's not just for losers eheh

What gets to me though, is how this facebook kid on the video hadn't talked to 'Emma' on the phone before they set to meet. I mean, wtf? What are we, 1955 primates without cell phones or landlines?

Some people are just dumb - and sending out your picture like that is just silly. It reminds me on message boards (not this one obviously eheh) when people message privately back and forth, then they share compromising photos and then are surprised when the other person shares it with the world.

When it comes to multimedia I have a motto: just keep it contained =)

Why he'd take a pink dildo the first time they met is also pretty revealing of how much he was asking to be trolled :rofl:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Why he'd take a pink dildo the first time they met is also pretty revealing of how much he was asking to be trolled :rofl:


QFT. What a total muppet.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/84897/Fan-playing-away-from-home-falls-victim-to-cruel-hoax

Lol this Fella has sold his story to the papers now What a Tool

Check out this paragraph



> During one row beside the pool during his three-week break the two *Liverpudlians, who are both professional Cage Fighters*, got so fed up with Stuartâ€™s claims about how much better Manchester were than Liverpool they threw him into the water, accidentally breaking his ankle and smashing one of his ribs.


Tee Hee :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mowflow (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha, what a fanny.

The pic of him with the "apparatus" in his mouth and the telephone call can be seen here.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=stuart+slann&aq=f


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I was in me local co op this after doing me tang. The radio was on and the guy was talking about the afformentioned dude.

He said that his partner , wife or what ever has now left him because his intentions were not of the of her liking...

The whole country knows about this guy. Bloody hell the trouble ones penile can get one into.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

What a loser.. and guys.. Liverpudlian cage fighters? Anyone we know? LOL


----------



## Rush (Mar 2, 2009)

Well there goes his dignity in one felled swoop lol.

I really don't understand how someone could travel so far and then make a total mug outta themselves by recording themselves suckin a womans sex toy.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Its amazing what some people will do for the chance of a shag eh?

And they say that money is the root of all evil?


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you of the Generation Kill idea? That all evil of the world is due to lack of pussy?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL laughed my ass off at the video but the Daily Express article is quite dissapointing, the angle they've targeted is "these scouse cage fightin scumbags snapped this dudes ankle after bullying him"

Labels them as being pro fighters aswell, not just semi-pro/amateur level


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

they are pro fighters


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

temeura said:


> Are you of the Generation Kill idea? That all evil of the world is due to lack of pussy?


No, more like it's evil because of pussy!! Sometimes, that is. Not that I'm a hater or anything.


----------

